# Manoir dentist



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2015)

this large house was converted into a dentist surgery,now shut for several years the house looks like it has had restoration started on it,not a lot in the house but two rooms still had the dental chairs still in there and bits and bobs of dental equipment.the house itself was still lovely despite being empty..and the setting was just stunning.with rolling hills and a river running through it,and a railway running alongside the river..I think it would have been a pleasure sitting in the chairs here looking out the window.


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2015)

Such a strange place this one, thanks for your take on it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2015)

It certainly is strange.quite weird really.thank you krela.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2015)

You really do find some interesting places Mr Mutt! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 10, 2015)

Another great post! It seems like you're having an amazing time in Belgium


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Another great post! It seems like you're having an amazing time in Belgium



Thank you..I did have an amazing time..been home s few weeks now.


----------



## smiler (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree Micky, gorgeous scenery, but nothing could make sitting in that sodding chair anything but terrifying, Nicely Done though and the nightmares will pass, Thanks, (I think)


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2015)

Are you following me?  
Fantastic take on the place, lovely to see a new set of angles. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 11, 2015)

If I didn't hate dentists enough, this is like something out of my worst nightmare haha!

Awesome pictures though mate, well done


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 11, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Are you following me?
> Fantastic take on the place, lovely to see a new set of angles.
> Thanks for sharing



I seem to be following your footsteps lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cracking house and images.I really enjoyed this.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice shots and this place is on my list to see.


----------

